# Snow!



## DaveCinzano (Nov 25, 2005)

g'mornin' bristol


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 25, 2005)

Yay!!!!!! you got there first   masterdarkone is sooo excited about going to school in it ,ive warned him about the snowball fights at the bus stop.....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 25, 2005)

fucking hell - when i posted that it was just a small flurry, but now the whole street is covered white


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 25, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> fucking hell - when i posted that it was just a small flurry, but now the whole street is covered white




why aint you lieing( lying) ? in?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 25, 2005)

night shift


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 25, 2005)

So there will be a million new threads then? <goes to look>


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 25, 2005)

Woo!  Snow!


----------



## dirtyfruit (Nov 25, 2005)

sweet, you lucky sods. may well snow here in london soon but beautiful totally clear skies this morning.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 25, 2005)

Enjoy what snow's fallen this morning folks, 'cos I bet it'll all be slush by this afternoon...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2005)

Off to work late this morning due to dental appointment at which point I'll have to choose between pushbike and car .....


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 25, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Off to work late this morning due to dental appointment at which point I'll have to choose between pushbike and car .....



Careful on that bike...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Careful on that bike...


I'll see how the populace are driving later on - I don't want my car dented either


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 25, 2005)

OMG, the sun's about to rise and at this exact moment, the sky over to the east looks incredible!  Like some kind of golden apocalypse...


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 25, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> OMG, the sun's about to rise and at this exact moment, the sky over to the east looks incredible!  Like some kind of golden apocalypse...




your fuckin well on drugs aint ya?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> your fuckin well on drugs aint ya?


clearly a man with a room with a view too - all I can see is Tesco lorries


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 25, 2005)

I got up late and decided I would need to get the bus if I was going to get to work on time...just as well, I think it might be a bit slippy underfoot! 

I took some lovely photos of my garden covered in snow   

I wish I had weeded it though!


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 25, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> your fuckin well on drugs aint ya?



Like _Catchphrase_, I just say what I see...    

Right, I'm going out to the park while it's fresh and beautiful...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Like _Catchphrase_, I just say what I see...
> 
> Right, I'm going out to the park while it's fresh and beautiful...


Now don't you go eatin' that there yellow snow me babber


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 25, 2005)

Im going back to bed.........


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 25, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Im going back to bed.........



Lightweight!!!


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 25, 2005)

normally like snow but about to walk a mile and try to get train to Blackpool and suspect will not be an easy jouney..looks pretty though,here in Bath, very dickensian..


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 25, 2005)

Just got back in from the park...   

It's hardly snowed at all, has it!  Really not much more than a light dusting.   

Still a very beautiful morning though.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 25, 2005)

we had about five inches of the stuff up on the hills.
yay    


i hope it's still there when i get home

it was a bit dicey on the roads at 6.15 this morning


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 25, 2005)

I was planning to drive down to Wells later...maybe this is not the day for it!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2005)

london is snowless


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 25, 2005)

heh heh heh. I had to drive over to Sadley Broke in the snow and it was wicked. 

I got all the way out there and as I turned off the road onto the one where our office is. It was covered with snow. BOOT it says the little devil in my head. Boot it I doo. Wheels spin up hee hee hee as grown man turns to boy. 

I slow up a bit for a corner. So I can go round it at about 5 mph. car goes in a straight line. Parked Blue fiesta looming up Hand brake one left hand down spin up front wheels and problem is averted. I giggle with glee as my mental age has decended to 8 years old again playing with toy cars. All it needed was me to make the skidding noise with my mouth.

Anyway I look up my Boss is there same grin same look of glee cos he's just done exactly the same.   

we then watch as everyone else does exactly the same thing  

that blue fiesta aint gonna last the day if it aint moved


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 25, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Just got back in from the park...
> 
> It's hardly snowed at all, has it!  Really not much more than a light dusting.



There's more than a light dusting in Eastville! You went to the wrong park   

Some kids were having great fun throwing snowballs at cars when I was waiting for the bus.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 25, 2005)

It's a winter wonderland out there.

Brrrr!


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 25, 2005)

Ok that was not pleasant 1.5 hrs to go from Kingswood to Sadley Broke !


so far this week i have taken over 7 hrs to get to and from work.

I am very very NOT AMUSED.

Our carpark is liek a rink, and bearing in mind i work for a motoring organisation, i find that fact appalling !


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 25, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> There's more than a light dusting in Eastville! You went to the wrong park
> 
> Some kids were having great fun throwing snowballs at cars when I was waiting for the bus.



_-Pah!_   My park's the bestest park, and my parkie's gonna beat up your parkie, etc...   

I dunno, I suppose what constitutes a _'light dusting'_ is open to interpretation, but there can't really be _that_ much of a difference between the two locations, can there?...


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 25, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> I was planning to drive down to Wells later...maybe this is not the day for it!


I am told that Wells is more or less snowless...the BBC local weather forecast says 5 degrees and sunny all day today in both Wells and Bristol, so I guess I'll give it a couple of hours and then set off - but not over the Mendips!


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 25, 2005)

just found out i'm the only person from my settlement to go into work. one other couple tried but turned round and got stuck for two hours.
 everyone was out in the courtyard having fun earlier and i was sitting here at my desk shuffling papers. 

they're throwing snowballs and i'm wearing a tie FFS  

and i have a meeting later so i can't even go home early


----------



## rowan (Nov 25, 2005)

White out here in my part of Cornwall, hate the stuff!   

Looks pretty though, so might go out and take some pics later on


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 25, 2005)

rowan said:
			
		

> Looks pretty though, so might go out and take some pics* later on*




nah!,,,it'll be gone in half_an_hour!  ,,,,  


your lucky that far North/high...it'll last at least 5 mins longer than the rest of 'ere.


----------



## rowan (Nov 25, 2005)

It's very thick on the ground now and we've still got huge fluffy flakes


----------



## rowan (Nov 25, 2005)

I've just got my new digi camera out, took one photo from the kitchen window, and the battery died.  Got out the packet of new rechargeable batteries I bought last week and have discovered that they don't come charged, so I've put them on charge but won't be able to use it today, and it'll probably all be gone tomorrow.   

Damn new technology!!   

I've got my old camera that's still got 30 exposures left, so I'll have to use that instead.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 25, 2005)

rowan said:
			
		

> It's very thick on the ground now and we've still got huge fluffy flakes



And I bet you are sitting in your Big Comfy chair laughing at it aren't you?  


Not going toboganning?  

All we have is hail.... down south.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 25, 2005)

rowan said:
			
		

> and have discovered that they don't come charged, so I've put them on charge but won't be able to use it today, and it'll probably all be gone tomorrow.
> 
> Damn new technology!!
> 
> I've got my old camera that's still got 30 exposures left, so I'll have to use that instead.



*rechargeable head...


you may find that they will discharge very quickly..and possibly not work first time round with your digi-cam,,,but dunt dispare...put them on charge again for another evening and they should come to life.


----------



## rowan (Nov 25, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> And I bet you are sitting in your Big Comfy chair laughing at it aren't you?
> 
> 
> Not going toboganning?
> ...




I actually left my big comfy chair to take the dogs out, they loved it, like two little pups they were   


And you're gonna get it all tomorrow


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm so glad I am not going to Cornwall this weekend!


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 25, 2005)

plenty of snow at Rubber Towers


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 25, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I'm so glad I am not going to Cornwall this weekend!



Denying the local tourism and industry our deserved partaking of the South West economy and urban developent????    

_Headland_ agin?  


*it's fkkn rainin' now</chucks logs in burner> bub_bi sno...***


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 25, 2005)

Bombscare, you sir are a NUTTER!! 

Don't the english have gritters and snowploughs and stuff??

I've driven in snow considerably worse than rubbershoes photo, very pretty though Mr shoes.


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 25, 2005)

I have just noticed how good the visability is. I have never seen the air so clear, the severn bridge lights are pin sharp.


Maybe the snow cleaned up the local air


----------

